
Show HN: Neovel - Your daily novels provider - ThibaudOk
https://neovel.io
======
ThibaudOk
Neovel wants to digitalise the literature by creating the perfect ecosystem
for readers & writers, based on an innovative and digital format: the novels
(web serials, released daily, ...). We've developed 2 platforms in PWA
(Progressive Web App) so far: \- Neoread, our reading platform, allowing
readers to access, read, discover, share, comment & rate novels. \- Neopload,
our writing platform allowing authors to easily post content, gather an
audience and access data (followers, time spent on their novel, ...).

